# Microsoft releases Remote Desktop app for Windows Phone



## TechSocial (Dec 20, 2011)

After Microsoft released a Remote Desktop app for Android in March, one had to wonder: Where was Windows Phone in all this? Fortunately, Microsoft has rectified the situation with a new app.

For now, however, the preview of the Remote Desktop app requires Windows Phone 8.1, the latest (and officially unreleased) version of Microsofts latest phone OS. (However, getting access to Windows Phone 8.1 is pretty easy, and officially sanctioned by Microsoft. Heres how to do it.) The app will be generally available later this year, Microsoft promised.

The Remote Desktop app provides a rich multi-touch experience with RDP and RemoteFX that supports Windows gestures, Microsoft announced in a blog post. Users can get a rich Windows experience and be productive on their Windows Phone devices because the app uses RDP 8.1 and RemoteFX to provide high fidelity audio and graphics.

Read More


----------

